# Octagon TBH



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

Pretty, but likely not worth the extra expense.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Seeing that thing makes me glad I use the equipment that I do. It looks so complex and cumbersome. Back in 1660 there were hives, TBHs at that, that were much simpler and user friendly, from what I can see in the linked material.

Otherwise, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

You know what Milena, I think they're pretty cool, and I'm glad they're out there. I know that we can all get hung up on what we're used to, but I think it's pretty great that there are people who still have take the time to experiment and make different hive designs.

Other people still spend the time, I believe- but in different ways. Perhaps they're reading up on the old bee masters, or breeding for mite resistance, or trying new and better bee plants. Bee people tend to express their passion for this insect in a variety of ways.

These hives show that in their visible form. 

Now, I can tell that these designs are also likely to require a specific approach to management. And that's a big part of enjoying them - beyond the visual aspects.

Adam


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Adam Foster Collins said:


> You know what Milena, I think they're pretty cool, and I'm glad they're out there.
> Adam


 I am too, you should see all the swarms I pick up from my top bar neighbors.... :thumbsup:


----------



## beez2010 (Dec 9, 2009)

This design of hive is for people who want their bees to survive harsh winters. For all of you living in Michigan, Ohio, Illinois, Pennsylvania, New York, Massachusettes, North Dakota, Wisconsin, Indiana, Alaska, etc., who have lost most or all of your bees this past winter; look at this hive as a way to let your bees survive. I know that there are skeptics out there for whatever reason, but many, many people saw major devastation in their apiaries this year. People who used Warre or Warre design-based hives did not see those losses. It's just fact. It's not just pretty, it's bee friendly. Our bees overwintered in these hives in Northern Michigan, in a region where 95% of hobbyists lost all of their bees. Not only did bees in these hives survive, they did it on less than 20lbs. of stores. Convenience (the ease at which a bee colony can be dismantled by a human) isn't everything.

Chris Harvey--Teakwood Organics


----------



## beez2010 (Dec 9, 2009)

I can't edit my post 5 minutes later??

Anyway, I will just never understand people who look at a hive and think "Gee, I can't do this" or "I can't do that" It always sees to be about the beekeeper. What about the bees? Isn't the welfare of the colony important?

Incidentally, because these hives are managed in a way that maintains empty space below the brood nest, the tendency to swarm is _lower_ than with other hives.

For anyone who wants to learn more about how to get your bees through long, cold winters, just click here.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I think we should all keep bees for our own reasons. This design fits some better than it does others. That's fine. I meant no disrespect of anyone or their motives. If this hive design appeals to you, go for it. The more the merrier. Look into the past and I bet you will find this design or something similar.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

beez2010 said:


> People who used Warre or Warre design-based hives did not see those losses. It's just fact.


...that's a pretty tall claim there. any documentation?

deknow


----------



## milena (Apr 6, 2010)

Interesting you say that, Honeydew. One of the things I am thinking is, I may not try to prevent swarming from my TBH. If my bees are healthy enough to reproduce and send a new colony out into the wild.... I will consider my beekeeping a success. 

Now of course if my bees end up in a neighbor's crawlspace, that could be a problem.


----------



## Merlinspop (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm with you on that thought, Milena. Keep in mind, though, that the bars aren't individually removable for inspection and that might not meet some states' requirements.


----------



## misslechunker (May 26, 2010)

milena said:


> Interesting you say that, Honeydew. One of the things I am thinking is, I may not try to prevent swarming from my TBH. If my bees are healthy enough to reproduce and send a new colony out into the wild.... I will consider my beekeeping a success.
> 
> Now of course if my bees end up in a neighbor's crawlspace, that could be a problem.


I agree completely. Actually, this year, I caught my own swarm, rehived the new colony, and allowed my mother hive to successfully raise their own new queen! I'd say that was a very great start to my new bee year! Also, for what it is worth, I do think the octagon hive design is beautiful but so are many luxury cars which I will refuse to pay such a grand price to own! Of course, if I could see one for a little while, I could build it myself and for a much lower price!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

They didn't lie. The prices ARE amazing!


----------



## Tara (Jun 17, 2010)

Someone has come up with a design like this before. I think I saw it on Youtube, some guys in South America somewhere.

I've thought about doing something similar with a rotted-out oak or somesuch if I ever come across one. Just make your chainsaw cuts relatively level, and maybe take a hand-planer or even fire to the inside to even the hollow out, then roughly router 'frame rests' and slap some bars in. Wah-lah! Bees in a tree that you can dissassemble!

Of course you could just turn a hollow log sideways and harvest honey from the non-brood end, like some ancient people did...


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Michael Bush said:


> They didn't lie. The prices ARE amazing!


Ha! That's funny! Their own claim!

I'm in the wrong business, I should be making bee equipment, instead of bee queens!


----------



## Zonker (Mar 10, 2010)

Actually an actual hollow tree hive would be pretty cool. I bet you could sell a bunch to the one hive for the garden folks. Lots of fallen trees around so the materials would be free. A chain saw and an adze be quick and easy to make .....


----------



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

Chris,
You are my favorite Marine! :thumbsup: Why is there no flippin hand salute emoticon here?
Anyway…Hand Salute!


----------

